# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Recolha Agua Cabo Raso

## marcopires

Boas, 

gostaria saber se alguém tem agendada para breve uma ida cabo raso?

Cumprimentos,
Marco Pires

----------


## luisnunes

Ola 
Eu costumo la ir quase todos os fins de semana e este não deve ser exceção.
se quiseres combinar mais ou menos qualquer coisa, seria porreiro.
Abraço

----------


## Tiago M.S.Ramalho

Boas eu tb vou sempre lá buscar agua por agora nao preciso mas já agora digam-me uma coisa vocês acrescentam sempre agua de osmose á agua recolhida certo? ainda sou novo nisto e já reparei que a densidade da agua recolhida ali é sempre por volta de 1,30.

----------


## luisnunes

Bem caro colega muito estranho, mas como medes as tua densidade?
eu tenho um refractometro e a não ser que o tenho descalibrado, a água la vem sempre a 1020.
Eu devo ir este domingo de manha, para apanhar maré vazia, para apanhar umas cenas. Embora se diz por ai que é melhor de maré cheia.
Abraço

----------


## Tiago M.S.Ramalho

Eu tb utilizo um refractometro, bem ou o teu ou o meu nao deve estar bom. Eu quando vou depende mas normalmente  vou quando ela está a vazar.

----------


## luisnunes

Desmistificado o mistério, depois desta nossa pequena conversa fiquei curioso e fui a Naturline, com a ajuda do Paulo consegui verificar que o meu refractometro estava descalibrado(coisas de rookie) após a calibração, cheguei a casa e ate me passei tinha a salinidade a 1035, :EEK!: 
ja começei a introdução muito lenta de agua doce(osmose).
Outro assunto que fiquei de saber que a agua do mar no invervo tem menos salinidade doque no verão.
De qualquer maneira, no domingo la estou a buscar agua no cabo raso, pelas 10 da manha se não chover :SbSourire:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Desmistificado o mistério, depois desta nossa pequena conversa fiquei curioso e fui a Naturline, com a ajuda do Paulo consegui verificar que o meu refractometro estava descalibrado(coisas de rookie) após a calibração, cheguei a casa e ate me passei tinha a salinidade a 1035,
> ja começei a introdução muito lenta de agua doce(osmose).
> Outro assunto que fiquei de saber que a agua do mar no invervo tem menos salinidade doque no verão.
> De qualquer maneira, no domingo la estou a buscar agua no cabo raso, pelas 10 da manha se não chover


Eu se bem me lembro, tinha medido 1027 no verão.

Não tens adicionado novos peixes???

Eu tb cheguei a ter a agua a 1028, e qd punha um peixe novo, mesmo com a adaptação, ele não se aguentava mt tempo. Depois, verificou-se que tinha o refractómetro descalibrado.

Eu calibrei com agua de osmose, como fizes-te?

----------


## marcopires

Boas,

Alguém com visita programada para recolha de agua?

Cumprimentos,

----------


## luisnunes

Se não chover devo ir este fim de semana.
Ainda não sei se Sábado ou Domingo

----------


## FernandoASantos

Posso alinhar também.
Mas não tenho bomba  :yb620:  . Não é preciso ? Alguém tem ?
Um abraço.

----------


## luisnunes

eu tenho tirado a balde e com um funil encho os garrafões, mas tambem so vou la buscar 60lts.
tendo em conta que ate não é longe de casa vou la com bastante frequencia, quase todos os fins de semana, se não chover.

----------


## FernandoASantos

:Olá:   Luis
Para mim são até menos, só 50 l.
Eu alinho no sábado ou domingo.
Um abraço.

----------


## marcopires

Sim, vamos ver se não chove, e pode-se combinar uma ida ate ao Cabo Raso. Alguém sabe das marés? A que horas esta a encher durante o Fim de Semana?

Cumprimentos,
Marco Pires

----------


## luisnunes

Ola de novo
por mim ta combinado se não chover, vou ver se arranjo mais um amigo meu, para vir tambem.
Agora em relação ao dia ainda não sei mas ate ao fim da semana veremos como estara o tempo.
Aqui esta um bom site onde poderão ver as marés por localização.
Abraço

Previsão de Marés - Portugal | Instituto Hidrográfico

----------


## FernandoASantos

Olá
Pelo que vi não vamos ter bom tempo no sábado e domingo  :yb620: 
Só chuva....

----------


## luisnunes

A ver vamos, se não chover eu vou e deixo aqui um post a informar que quiser aparecer.
Obrigado

----------


## FernandoASantos

Ok Luís.
Ficamos combinados assim, entramos em contacto e logo vejo. Ir sozinho é que não ia.
Um abraço.

----------


## luisnunes

Ola Pessoal
Desde ja quero pedir desculpa pelo facto de que fui buscar agua e não disse nada.
Foi assim uma cena meio, vou, não vou e la arranjei companhia (meu pai) e fui pq preciso mesmo de fazer TPA.
Bem isto para informar que o mar estava bastante agitado e muita espuma, mas de qq maneira vá de trazer 60 litritos.
Fiz testes e qual o meu espanto a densidade mto baixa, não custuma ser.
Densidade 1022
Nitritos  0.0
Nitratos 0.10
e KH 6

Não sei se devo fazer TPA , se calhar faço so 40 litros, será que a densidade esta baixa devido ao que tem chuvido???

bem pessoal novamente ao interessados peço desculpa não ter avisado mas fica desde ja combinado se no proximo fim de semana estiver bom tempo la estarei e poderemos oficializar o encontro.

Abraço a todos.

----------


## rjcvilhena

Ontem fui pela primeira vez buscar água ao cabo raso. 

A densidade deu 1024, KH-4, Ca 380, Mg 1300, Fosfatos 0 e nitratos 0,10. 

Não foi fácil porque a maré estava vazia e cada bidon leva 30L...

A minha dúvida é em relação ao KH, que me preocupou um bocadodo ser tão baixo?

Será normal? Qual a vossa experiência?

Obrigado,
Ricardo

----------


## Rui_Soares

Boas,

Olha ontem tb fui ao cabo raso  e a minha água não tinha essa densidade... tinha 1026... mas na proxima vou ver com mais atenção pois posso não ter visto bem, mas penso que realmente essa densidade que dizes pode não estar certa. Tambem não tenho muita experiencia pois foi a primeira vez que fiz recolha lá...

Vamos aguardar pelas opiniões dos especialistas :yb677: 

abraço
Rui Soares



> Ontem fui pela primeira vez buscar água ao cabo raso. 
> 
> A densidade deu 1024, KH-4, Ca 380, Mg 1300, Fosfatos 0 e nitratos 0,10. 
> 
> Não foi fácil porque a maré estava vazia e cada bidon leva 30L...
> 
> A minha dúvida é em relação ao KH, que me preocupou um bocadodo ser tão baixo?
> 
> Será normal? Qual a vossa experiência?
> ...

----------


## rjcvilhena

Viva,

por acaso levei a caneta comigo e medi diretamente no mar...
Quando chegar a casa vou calibrá-la e verificar novamente. 

Mas o que me deixou mais apreensivo foi o valor tão baixo de KH...

Obrigado

----------


## Pedro___M

Estive lá há duas semanas, testei a água agora mesmo e deu-me kh8. Verifica se possível com um teste de outra marca para ver se o problema é da água ou do teste

----------


## rjcvilhena

> Estive lá há duas semanas, testei a água agora mesmo e deu-me kh8. Verifica se possível com um teste de outra marca para ver se o problema é da água ou do teste


Por acaso este teste é novo. Mas não custa nada experimentar com outro...

Mais uma questão: já não sei se foi aqui ou noutro forum que li que a agua recolhida do mar era para ser usada de imediato, não sendo recomendavel guardar, isto porque estar cheia de organismos vivos e devido ao facto de ficar fechar em bidons os mesmos começariam a morrer...

E eu que trouxe dois bidons a contar já com a tpa do proximo fim de semana...

Como costumam fazer? Guardam a água ou utilizam-na logo?

Obrigado

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

Eu vou buscar agua ao Cabo Raso de duas em duas semanas. Estive lá este Sábado

Normalmente trago 2x3O L o que me dá para duas semanas de TPA`s,ou seja 30 L por semana. Um dos jericans fica pelo menos uma semana à espera e não noto nenhuma degradação na/da agua. 

Normalmente a salinidade ali dá-me 1026.

Cumprimentos

----------


## joaoTomas

Boas pessoal,

Gostaria de saber se alguém vai este fim de semana ao Cabo raso recolher agua com bomba, eu costumo ir a braços para a Ericeira mas como ando lesionado das costas não era muito bom estar a fazer ainda mais esforço! E se alguém fosse e não se importasse aparecia lá também para recolha de agua.

Abraço.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Pessoal...
Podem guardar a água por 6 meses. Já o fiz durante muito tempo no meu antigo nano.
Não tem problema algum... claro que se a usarem de imediato é bem melhor.  :Pracima:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Viva,

Se quiseres podemos combinar para Domingo ás 12:00.

Com bomba :SbOk: 

Abraço

----------


## joaoTomas

> Viva,
> 
> Se quiseres podemos combinar para Domingo ás 12:00.
> 
> Com bomba
> 
> Abraço


Porreiro! então depois sábado combinamos melhor.

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

João,

lá estive no Domingo.

Abraço

----------


## joaoTomas

Boas Jacinto,

Ainda tive para arrancar, mas como o forum estava em baixo e não conseguia contactar-te nao arrisquei ir às cegas.
Fica para a proxima, obrigado

abraço

----------


## joaoTomas

Alguem vai apanhar agua este fim de semana?

----------


## João Castelo

Boas pessoal,

Amanha ( domingo ) vou ao cabo raso por volta das 10 horas para colectar água e ver se apanho uns nassários.

Se mais algum pessoal quiser ir é fixe porque sempre se convive um pouco.

Abraço

JC

----------


## luisnunes

Ola caro amigo, se tudo correr bem conte comigo, Tb preciso de nassarios.

----------


## João Castelo

Fixe.

ando por lá por volta das 10.15 h

abraço
Jc

----------


## luisnunes

Lá estarei, se nao chover. 
Abraço

----------


## João Castelo

Pois é. Está a chover.

----------


## João Castelo

Sempre fui ao Cabo raso.
`
A água estava boa. Já tenho água para 2 meses  :Smile:

----------


## luisnunes

Que bom, tive pena de não ir.
Olha vou este fim de semana, quer ir la ter? ou alguém que queira.
Sempre consegui apanhar nassarios??

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Malta,

Vou lá amanha ás 15:30 com bomba! 

Quem quiser vir é bem vindo.

Saudações

----------

